# Happy Gotcha Day, Freddy!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't believe it is a whole year already. Freddy has been a small hurricane of fresh air in our lives, for Sophy and me at least. Poppy still resolutely ignores him!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Happy Gotcha day Freddy! The craziness and joy of youth 😆. Time does fly.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Freddy! Thank you for sharing your antics with the world!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

Liz said:


> Happy Gotcha Day, Freddy! Thank you for sharing your antics with the world!


🎉🎉 Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy gotcha day Freddy


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy gotcha day to an honorary poodle Freddy


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations and happy Gotcha Day to you all!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Gotcha Day Freddy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So funny that Poppy ignores him.  Happy gotcha day, Freddy!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Gotcha Day Freddy! 
You've added so much to your family's life  
(Yes, even Poppy )


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Happy Gotcha Day, Freddy!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

🎉 🎉🎉
Happy to know you here Freddy! I remember reading about your arrival just before I got Bennie (whose gotcha day is next weekend).


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day, Freddy!  I really enjoy reading your adventures and hearing your opinions. You bring joy, boy!!!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy Gotcha Day, Freddy! 
You are a clever dog to have chosen yourself a human who understands the importance of long walks, chicken, and pancake in a dog's life.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

A belated happy gotcha day, Freddy!


----------

